# Topics > Entities > Companies >  Livestorm SAS, video communication software, Paris, France

## Airicist

Website - livestorm.co

youtube.com/Livestormapp

facebook.com/livestormapp

twitter.com/livestormapp

linkedin.com/company/livestorm

instagram.com/livestormapp

Co-founder and CEO - Gilles Bertaux

Co-founder and CTO - Tom Forlini

Co-founder and CPO - Robin Lambert

Co-founder and Lead Front-End - Vincent Garreau

Products and projects:

Video Communication Platform

----------

